# Concrete Overlay



## Derek (Mar 7, 2012)

I have roughly about a 20x20' Concrete Patio beside the pool, and my Wife and I agree that its just plain old horrid looking. Its starting to crack, chip and starting to looked aged. Well I was thinking of doing a concrete overlay on top of it. To make it look a little more presentable. Ive done some research and came across multiple companies, and one in particular stands out. SpadeCrete. They have a website at http://www.spadecrete.com. And it looks like they do something pretty interesting. Its an overlay that they make look like tiles, rock, brick you name it. Just want to get an idea on what you guys think about this. Would you go with an overlay? And if so, would you make it look like tile or some type of design. Now keep in mind, they patio is used for BBQs and get togethers so we use it alot. Thanks


----------



## BridgeMan (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like a decent product, but be careful of the fine print.  As in blaming poor performance of their product on faults in the existing concrete underneath (you did say your concrete is looking shabby, right?).  And for sure, ask for the names and addresses of previous customers in your area, particularly those that have been in place for more than a few years.  That way you'll have the chance to contact those people, and maybe even be invited over to take a look at it.

Couldn't find anything on the website regarding cost per square foot.  To me, that's always a warning.  As in, make sure to be sitting down when they give you a personal quote for your location.


----------



## Phil-356 (Apr 5, 2012)

We are looking at the same product to cover a concrete back porch.  Have you gotten an estimate.  Our area is about 10x20 and thee estimate $2800 to prepare and redo.  We have a strong base but peeling paint that looks bad.  Let me know at [email protected] what you come up with.  I cannot find out much, in fact very little on the internet concerning the company?  When we priced exterior glazed tile they were in the same ballpark BUT did not include the prep which must be done before they could apply the tile.

Thanks and I hope to hear from you.


----------



## dkrieb (Apr 23, 2012)

I was quoted $10/sq ft. Not sure of performance properties but will be meeting with rep. Google search shows an Australian Company that sells a similar product. I also found a company called Lithocrete. It appears that they have quite a few architectural spec approvals and since I have an extensive coatings background would expect that this company is legitimate. 

Spad Crete doesn't give a lot of performance information so I'll be cautious - too good to be true, etc. I'll need more information on their company and prior project references.


----------



## BridgeMan (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow--they are pretty proud of the stuff, at $10 a S.F.  I think you could remove and replace most concrete flatwork for that price, and give it some texture, color or stamped look, even.


----------



## Pedchief (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a old wood deck around my pool. I looked into spade crete and the sales person said they could lay a cement backer board down then put the spade crete down. Would you recomend a cement board on a uneven outdoor deck? I also found termite damage to the framing that the person who owns the spade crete said he could cover. What do you think?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 11, 2013)

Not sure about spadecrete or what iit is exactly but up here we do this with regular concrete, coloured and stamped. If that's what there doing it requirers a vary strong deck and they cover that with a waterproof membrane to protect the deck as concrete should never touch untreated wood. I don't know if that helps. And welcome to the site.


----------



## yellowtree (Nov 9, 2013)

Spade crete is a very over priced product $10.50 a sq ft is a little expensive if you ask me and that doesn't include any prep work if it is needed. Their supplier Advanced Surfaces in Margate Fl charges about $5.oo a sq ft. There are better better alternatives to spade crete. You can tear up and replace for the same price and it will last much longer. If you call the supplier and ask about there product they will tell you everything about it unlike Spade Crete that will tell you nothing. You can also see the product pricing on their on line catalog for resin, deck mix and coloring. Also watch a videa to do it your self.


----------



## yellowtree (Nov 9, 2013)

pedchief: it would not work on your wood deck the concrete board would shift and the over lay would pop off


----------



## hosueproud (Dec 18, 2013)

no you couldnt actually. lol and the problem with concrete...its always going to crack and chip. we are thinking about spade crete too after looking at similar companies down south and what they do is even if the concrete is cracked they follow the grout lines in the design. works for me.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 18, 2013)

hosueproud: welcome to the site, let us know how this works out for you.


----------

